# tramadol question



## Rvent (Apr 15, 2012)

the vet gave Macy tramadol and rimadyl for pain, both are to be taken every 12 hours, seems like a long time between dosages. she is whining a lot today vet said earlier it was because of the opioid effect, but she is still whinning. so she is getting 50mg every 12 hours does this seem to long.


----------



## DaneMama (Jun 27, 2008)

Tramadol can be given up to every 8 hours, at least that is what we do at our clinic. How much does she weigh? And what is her rimadyl dosage?


----------



## Rvent (Apr 15, 2012)

DaneMama said:


> Tramadol can be given up to every 8 hours, at least that is what we do at our clinic. How much does she weigh? And what is her rimadyl dosage?


I thought it was up to every 8 hours as well, she weighs 56.7 pounds and the rimadyl is 50mg every 12 hours i gave her both meds around 5:30-6:00pm


----------



## DaneMama (Jun 27, 2008)

Rvent said:


> I thought it was up to every 8 hours as well, she weighs 56.7 pounds and the rimadyl is 50mg every 12 hours


Probably safe to say you could give her an extra 1/2-1 tablet at midday but I would call your vet to confirm that. Sometimes dogs whine a lot after anesthesia because the drugs used alter mood and physiological responses to stress....they feel more stressed out than they would normally so they whine.


----------

